# Palmen im Winter Chinesische Hanfpalme Chamaerops Excelsa



## Koiteich2013 (30. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

habe im Mai bei mir eine chinesische Hanfpalme eingepflanzt. Zur Zeit frage ich mich was ich mache, um die Pflanze vor Frost zu schützen. Ich habe mir einen atmungsaktiven Schutzsack gekauft, den ich über die Pflanze sülpen kann. Der Schutzsack ist grün und aus einer Art Leinenstoff.
Mein Plan ist die Plane bei angekündigten staken Frost überzustülpen und wenn der Frost vorüber ist, diese sofort wieder von der Pflanze zu nehmen, damit diese Licht bekommt.
Die Palme hat knapp 300 Euro gekostet. Der Stamm selber ist ca. 1,2 meter hoch.
In einem Artikel steht das es wichtig ist das die Pflanze 5Jahre alt ist. Ich hoffe das meine dieses Kriterium erfüllt.
http://www.seedeo.de/shop/artikel/Hanfpalme_Chamaerops_excelsasyn_Trachycarpus_fortunei_10_Korn

Hat jemand von Euch eigene Erfahrungen mit diesem Palmentyp?

gruß

Heiko


----------



## Teich4You (30. Nov. 2016)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Die Palme hat knapp 300 Euro gekostet.



Und dann hast du dich nicht vorher informiert? 
Mach ein kleines Tomatengewächshaus drum.
Da kommt Licht rein und es ist dicht.
Zur Not noch ein Frostwächster.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Nov. 2016)

Meine erste Palme ist als 3 Blätterkeimling nach draußen gekommen. Soweit mir bekannt sollen Wurzeln, Stamm und Herz (also da wo die Blätter raus kommen) geschützt werden.
Meine Palmen waren natürlich viel billiger. Höchste Stammhöhe ca. 30 cm. Ich mache ein Gitter um die Palmen und fülle dieses bis oben mit Laub, so das nur noch die oberen Blätter raus schauen. Bei dem Laub habe ich das Gefühl, das es, wenn es verrottet, noch ein bisschen wärme abgibt. Das lasse ich so bis zum Frühjahr. Die alten Blätter ragen ja raus und können so Sonne tanken. Das 30 cm Pflanzlichen hat letztes Jahr nur einige Blätter verloren. Bis jetzt hat das gereicht. 
Die drei Blätter Keimlinge habe ich zuerst nur ein bisschen mit Laub angefüllt. Jetzt muss der Laubhügel etwas größer sein. Tippe mal die haben jetzt so 8-10 Palmenblätter.
Jetzt sind es also schon kleine Palmen. Ich habe da nie irgend welche Zeiten gelesen ab wann die Pflanzen durch den Winter können.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Nov. 2016)

Hi Heiko,

"wächst im Himalaya bis in 2400m Höhe"

wenn man so Aussagen von Verkäufern zur  "Winterhärte" liest kann einem der Hut hochgehen

mit den hiesigen mitteleuropäischen Gebirgshöhen ist das nämlich ganz und gar net vergleichbar Auf 2400m herrscht an Südrand des zur Zeit mächtigesten Gebirge der Welt in etwa das Klima wie hier im Mittelmeeraum - und man weiß ja wie kalt es durchschnittlich an den Mittelmeerküsten wird (die Baumgrenze z.B  liegt im Himalaya  >4000m - am "warmen, geschützen" Südrand der Alpen (in den Seealpen, dem Tessin und Südtirol an den oberitalienischen Seen) bei 2200m)

bis -10 Grad halten Hanfpalmen hier ungeschützt zwar auch mal kurzzeitig !!!! aus (aber auch nur wenn sie schön trocken stehen  - also wie Torsten schon schrieb, gut einpacken und den Boden rundum gut mulchen)


----------



## Patrick K (30. Nov. 2016)

Hi
 Ich hab die Blätter hoch gebunden , den Stamm reichlich mit Frostschutzmatten aus kokus umwickelt (wichtig das Palmenherz schützen )und um die Palme ein " Welldach ( Kunsstoff , Meterware) gestellt , das ganze von oben Wasserdicht gemacht , in der Vorder Pfalz reicht das normal , wenn nicht hänge noch einen Lichtschlauch mit Zeitschaltuhr rein 
Alle Stunde , eine halbe Stunde leuchten müsste helfen☺

 Hier findest du meine Palmen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/palmen-und-bandscheibenschaden.35253/

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Koiteich2013 (1. Dez. 2016)

Danke an alle,

PAtrick, was für ein Licht nimmst Du. Es muss ja ein Licht sein welches UV Licht aussendet. Ein einfache Glühbirne oder Led hilft der Pflanze bzgl. Phostosynthese nicht.
Hast Du Deinen Schutz im Dezember und Januar permanent montiert?


----------



## Patrick K (2. Dez. 2016)

Hi
Den Lichtschlauch locker um den Stamm wickeln als Heizung nicht als Lichtquelle

In Moment habe ich noch gar kein Winterschutz an den Palmen , wie du gesehen hast sind die Palmen sowie der Teich von Häusern umgeben  bei -5 ° ist es im Atrium wesentlich wärmer und Windstill .
Ich hoffe noch auf angenehme 18° 
Ich denke  ende Dez werde ich den Winterschutz  montieren , dieser ist Lichtdurchlässig dadurch benötigst du keine zusätzliche Lichtquelle

Den Winterschutz lasse ich normal Jan. und Feb . drum , letztes Jahr war gar keiner nötig da um den Teich gerade mal ca . 5x minus 1-2° waren in den Jahren davor hielt der Schutz bei -15° was ich mir davon versprach

Salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Dez. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Den Lichtschlauch locker um den Stamm wickeln als Heizung nicht als Lichtquelle


Das geht besser mit einem Heizkabel für Wasserleitungen oder Dachrinnen....zum Teil haben die sogar einen Temperaturfühler so das die sich erst einschalten wenn es friert.
Besser so was.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2m-Frostschu...874010?hash=item3d1d144a1a:g:ZicAAOSwd4tT8dtH

Bilder von meinen Palmen habe ich auch jetzt.
             

Und so sehen kleine Palmen aus. So was wird bei mir im Frühjahr schon mal raus gepflanzt.
Für die drei suche ich aber noch einen Platz.


----------



## Patrick K (2. Dez. 2016)

Hi oder so......
mag sein das sogar besser geht , aber Heizkabel werden nun mal sehr sehr heiß, ich würde sie dann auf garkeinem Fall um den Stamm wickeln

Ausserden sehen leuchtende Lichtschläuche unter dem PVC Wellstück besser aus wie heizende Kabel


Egal wie ich brauch es in unserer Region zum Glück nicht 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## laolamia (2. Dez. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Für die drei suche ich aber noch einen Platz.



du koenntest sie mir vermachen dann musst du dir ueber dn platz keine gedanken machen


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Dez. 2016)

laolamia schrieb:


> du koenntest sie mir vermachen dann musst du dir ueber dn platz keine gedanken machen


Quuatsch dafür hast du doch gar keinen Platz.
2 mal Trachycarpus Fortunei
1 mal Sabal minor

Solche kleinen Pflanzen kannst sich jeder für 5 Euro besorgen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trachycarpus...967511?hash=item1c76029ed7:g:slkAAOSwImRYDfWX

oder hier gibt es gleich 5 Stück für 7 Euro. Kalt am Fenster durch den Winter bringen und im Frühjahr aus pflanzen. So was gibt es um diese Jahreszeit zum Schnäpchenkurs. Ist ein Winterplatzproblem. http://www.ebay.de/itm/5-x-Trachyca...073907?hash=item1a20e5b1f3:g:QHcAAMXQVT9S3vYr


----------



## laolamia (3. Dez. 2016)

wenn ich alles soviel haette wie platz  ich werd mal den weihnachtsmann fragen ob er mir welche bingt


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Dez. 2016)

Meine Verpackung!


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Dez. 2016)

Bin ja mal gespannt welche Verpackung es am besten bringt. Bzw. Ob es Unterschiede gibt.



laolamia schrieb:


> wenn ich alles soviel haette wie platz  ich werd mal den weihnachtsmann fragen ob er mir welche bingt


Wie gesagt. Muss auch nach meiner Meinung in den Garten passen und man darf nicht vergessen, wie lange es dauert bis man so ein 300 Euro Bäumchen hat. Wenn du dir wirklich was kaufen möchtest, schau jetzt bei einem Palmenhändler im Netz......die räumen zum Teil gewaltig auf um Ihre Gewächshäuser leer zu bekommen und verschleudern mittelgroße Pflanzen. Meine 40cm Palme habe ich führ knapp 15 Euro bekommen.......sollte mal 60 Euro kosten. Bei den Großen gibt es nicht sollche Nachlässe. Davon haben Sie wohl nicht so viele. Mann muss nur einen Lichtplatz zu hause haben, welcher nicht so warm ist.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Ich habe mich so ein bisschen an dem Namen "Chinesische Hanfpalme Chamaerops Excelsa" gestört. Scheint aber nur ein alter Name der  
*Trachycarpus fortunei* zu sein. 
https://www.baumschule-horstmann.de...&aproductid=&gclid=CNTBmtTw19ACFY0aGwoddAkIxQ


----------



## Koiteich2013 (3. Dez. 2016)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten. Ich werde meine Palme auch nach Weihnachten in diesen grünen Sack einpacken:
https://www.poetschke.de/Pflanzzubehoer/Pflanzenschutz/Winterschutz/Winterschutz-XL-olivgruen.html

und das Heizkabel hatte ich gestern bestellt:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00D1GK7R6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

gruß und viel Glück beim Überwintern

Heiko


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Mai 2020)

*Trachycarpus fortunei* bekommt Blüten.
Also meine Überwinterung mit einem Laubgefüllten Gitter scheint nicht ganz schlecht zu sein bei diesen Wintern.
Das ist die Palme von dem Bild aus 2016 weiter oben. (Palme im Gitter auf Kies )

    

(Frank wenn du in diesen Beitrag schaust dann nenne doch bitte den Titel um.
Das Teil heist *Trachycarpus fortunei* und lange schon nicht mehr* Chamaerops Excelsa )*

Roland was macht deine Palme?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (4. Mai 2020)

uii, schön. Hab zwei im Kübel, die eine stand ohne Schutz im Winter vor der Scheune, die andere ohne Schutz auf dem Dach. Eine dritte steht seit vielen Jahren ausgepflanzt, auch nie geschützt. Nur wenn es schneit, schüttel bzw. kehre ich die Wedel ab, damit der Schnee sie nicht so weit runter drückt.


----------



## PeBo (4. Mai 2020)

Hi Totto,
deine Palme sieht super aus!

Letztes Jahr habe ich auch eine Hanfpalme neben dem Teich eingepflanzt und freue mich, dass ich diese gut durch den Winter gebracht habe.
 

Die unteren 3 Wedel sind jetzt leicht gelb geworden. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass man die Wedel erst abschneiden sollte, wenn diese braun geworden sind und dann auch noch 10cm stehen lassen soll.
Wie hast du das gemacht?

Ansonsten treibt die Palme jetzt schön aus (2 neue Wedel):
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Wachtlerhof (4. Mai 2020)

Bin zwar nicht Totto, würde aber trotzdem raten der Trachy mal ordentlich Dünger zu geben. Dann wird sich das mit dem gelb werden der Wedel wahrscheinlich verhindern lassen und wieder besser werden. Kannst da normalen Rasendünger nehmen, den finden Trachys gut.


----------



## PeBo (4. Mai 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Kannst da normalen Rasendünger nehmen, den finden Trachys gut.



Hallo Gisela, danke für den Tipp! 

Gruß Peter


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Mai 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Roland was macht deine Palme?



Das Bild oben ist ja schon von 2016, in diese Verpackung passt sie nicht mehr rein. Es wird jeden Winter schwieriger das Teil einzupacken, obwohl im letzten Winter (oder besser langer Herbst) hätten wir auch drauf verzichten können.

Anfang April bekam sie am Stamm acht Auswüchse die sich nach google Recherche als Blüten herausstellten. Es wurde empfohlen die Blüten zu entfernen da sie der Pflanze die Kraft zum weiterwachsen nehmen würden.


----------



## Tincatinca001 (4. Mai 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Gisela, danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Gruß Peter





PeBo schrieb:


> Hi Totto,
> deine Palme sieht super aus!
> 
> Letztes Jahr habe ich auch eine Hanfpalme neben dem Teich eingepflanzt und freue mich, dass ich diese gut durch den Winter gebracht habe.
> ...



Hallo, hattest Du irgendeinen Winterschutz über deiner Palme? 
Abschneiden würde ich die noch lebenden Blätter auch auf keinen Fall.
Vorsicht mit dem "ordentlich Dünger geben". Ja, es deutet auf Stickstoffmangel hin, vor allem, weil der Rasen um diese Zeit auch schießt und die Palme gerade neue Blätter bildet. Theoretisch könnte aber auch Kalium fehlen, nach den Symptomen.
Aber das passiert in der Natur auch, das ist Teil des natürlichen Wachstumsprozesses dieser Pflanze. Sie wächst nun mal ab einem gewissen Alter nur noch nach oben und lässt dabei die unterern Blätter absterben. Also normal düngen mit nem Grübpflanzendünger oder besser noch organisch mit etwas Komposterde und weiter beobachten.


----------



## Tincatinca001 (4. Mai 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Das Bild oben ist ja schon von 2016, in diese Verpackung passt sie nicht mehr rein. Es wird jeden Winter schwieriger das Teil einzupacken, obwohl im letzten Winter (oder besser langer Herbst) hätten wir auch drauf verzichten können.
> 
> Anfang April bekam sie am Stamm acht Auswüchse die sich nach google Recherche als Blüten herausstellten. Es wurde empfohlen die Blüten zu entfernen da sie der Pflanze die Kraft zum weiterwachsen nehmen würden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 215463 Anhang anzeigen 215464 Anhang anzeigen 215465


Schade, wir lassen sie blühen. Dass die Fortpflanzung Kraft kostet, ist ja bei allen Pflanzen so. Aber deine sieht so gut aus, denke, die Power hätte sie gehabt. Aber klar, wenn Du sie schnell größer haben willst...


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Mai 2020)

@Tincatinca001 

Na ja, ich bin kein großer Botaniker ich habe es halt so gelesen und dachte das wird das Beste sein. So besonders schön sind die Blüten ja auch nicht.


----------



## PeBo (4. Mai 2020)

Tincatinca001 schrieb:


> Hallo, hattest Du irgendeinen Winterschutz über deiner Palme?



Ja, ich hatte ein Frostschutzvlies drum, aber nur wenn Nachttemperaturen niedriger als -5 °C angesagt waren. Dies war allerdings in diesem Winter bei uns nur dreimal der Fall. Ich glaube das hätte ich mir auch sparen können.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> und dann auch noch 10cm stehen lassen soll.
> Wie hast du das gemacht?


Ich lasse mindestens 20 cm stehen. Aber geschnitten wird erst wenn die Mitte des Wedels braun ist.
Winterschutz ist Gitter drum rum und mit Laub verfüllen.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Na ja, ich bin kein großer Botaniker ich habe es halt so gelesen und dachte das wird das Beste sein. So besonders schön sind die Blüten ja auch nicht.


Denke ich werde eine da lassen.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (4. Mai 2020)

Stört die Trachy im Wachstum nicht, wenn die Blüten dran bleiben. Wenn die dann am verblühen sind, machen sie aber eine elendige Sauerrei.


----------



## Tincatinca001 (4. Mai 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Stört die Trachy im Wachstum nicht, wenn die Blüten dran bleiben. Wenn die dann am verblühen sind, machen sie aber eine elendige Sauerrei.


Ohh, das klingt interessant  Was genau passiert da ?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (4. Mai 2020)

Was da passiert? Na, die gefühlten zig 100.000 kleinen Einzelblüten fallen alle runter und bedecken und verkrümeln den gesamten Umkreis der Trachy. Interessant find ich das jetzt nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Tincatinca001 (4. Mai 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Was da passiert? Na, die gefühlten zig 100.000 kleinen Einzelblüten fallen alle runter und bedecken und verkrümeln den gesamten Umkreis der Trachy. Interessant find ich das jetzt nicht so wirklich.


Naja, alles Ansichtssache. Wenn man's so betrachtet, die Natur findet uns Menschen bestimmt auch nicht "interessant", und dabei richten wir deutlich größeren Schaden an


----------



## Wachtlerhof (4. Mai 2020)

Na, wenn Du meinst, dann findest die Sauerei halt interessant. Ich für meinen Teil muss das nicht haben.


----------

